# Book: Van Zijtrawler Naar Hektrawler



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

I am trying to find a copy of the book van zijtrawler naar hektrawler but the link one reader gave me is not available, anyone know where I can buy one.

Thanks
Clarence


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Arie van der Veer, De Alk 1988?


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Any number of copies available on the net ....
http://www.bol.com/nl/c/nederlandse-boeken/arie-van-der-veer/2550108/index.html


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I am trying but my Dutch is not that great.Thanks


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

My only Dutch is either in my Dictionary or using Google Language Tools.
The book is only available in Dutch, I should add.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I have just found your enquiry on SN about FVs that went to Canada and the vessels you are trying to find ... 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=388894


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes Treeve, that correct. We have no photos or few photos in Newfoundland of these boats, and I trying to write some stories that they were involved in.

Thanks


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

According to Bol.com there is one copy of the book in stock it's a hard cover second hand at a price of €26.50. To find the book, enter the title "van zijtrawler naar hektrawler", into the box and then click on the BLUE box with Zoeken, (find title). 

Best of luck and a happy new Year.


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

Try www.antiqbook.com/books/bookinfo if you haven't found it yet they might have a copy

Janet


----------

